# coding question



## dms979 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a operative note that states swan-ganz was placed under fluoroscopy
can I bill for the fluoroscopy, and if so what procedure code would I use.


----------



## agott (Feb 25, 2008)

yes you can bill for it, and the code that I would use would be the 77001 with the swan being billed first 36598


----------



## dpumford (Feb 25, 2008)

The Swan-Ganz code 93503 is what you use for insertion and placement of flow directed catheter for moinitoring purposes, 36589 is a removal of a venous tunneled  catheter, I do beleive


----------



## dms (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you both for your responses, 93503 is the procedure code I would use for the swan-ganz but since fluoroscopy was mentioned wasn't sure if I could bill for it and what procedure code would I use, because 77001 is fluoroscopy for the central line and I didn't feel that was the correct code to use with the swan-ganz


----------

